
After Withholding Mail, Army Allows Chelsea Manning to Read EFF Writing - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/03/army-allows-chelsea-manning-read-eff-writing
======
LeifCarrotson
> Initially, the mail had been withheld under provisions that both limited the
> number of pages an inmate can receive from the Internet and allowed the
> prison to block Internet pages that it believed may violate copyright laws.

Would the important information the EFF produces be easier to get to people
who need it but don't have internet access if it was available as a published
book or magazine?

I suppose you would need a lawyer and/or court case to know if a collection of
posts from eff.org collated together and published in a short run on Lulu.com
counts as a "published book", possibly available through the prison inter-
library loan system, or a "printout from the internet" for this purpose.

~~~
cuckcuckspruce
>Would the important information the EFF produces be easier to get to people
who need it but don't have internet access if it was available as a published
book or magazine?

Unlikely. An analog to this is prisoners subscribed to 2600 Magazine. They're
regularly prevented from receiving them despite 2600 Magazine being a
published periodical, assigned an ISBN, and available from several libraries.

